# Los analfabetos / Los analfabetas



## Bartocus123

¡Hola a todos!

Para mí *analfabeta* es el femenino y *analfabeto* el masculino de este adjetivo (y sustantivo) de origen griego; pero, últimamente, he escuchado a muchas personas (principalmente mexicanos) decir analfabeta para referirse tanto a mujeres como a hombres. ¿Alguien sabe por qué? ¿Es esto exclusivo de los mexicanos? En tu región, ¿qué es lo más común?

De antemano, gracias.


----------



## torrebruno

Supongo que se querrá ahorar el "persona"

"Juan es una (persona) analfabeta"

Por donde yo vivo no lo he oído nunca.

Saluditos desde aquí.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

¡Qué interesante! No son pocos los ejemplos en libros digitalizados en los que sorprendentemente se usa el femenino cuando el sujeto gramatical es masculino. Me declaro analfabeto.



> No obstante que han pasado cinco siglos de que Gutenberg inventó la imprenta, cerca de 800 millones de adultos *son analfabetas*.


 


> ... el 15.5% de hombres *son analfabetas* (1999).


 


> Entre los trabajadores del jitomate, todos los jornaleros *son analfabetas*;


 


> y 1 ,5% de los discapacitados *son analfabetas*


----------



## clares3

Hola
Sólo me lo puedo explicar como lo ha expuesto Torrebruno: eluden poner persona y queda "analfabeta" para ambos géneros.


----------



## torrebruno

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ¡Qué interesante! No son pocos los ejemplos en libros digitalizados en los que sorprendentemente se usa el femenino cuando el sujeto gramatical es masculino. Me declaro analfabeto.


 
Los traductores automáticos los carga el diablo...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

O quizá proceda de que la segunda letra del alfabeto griego es *beta *y no *beto*. ¡Vete a saber!


----------



## clares3

Víctor Pérez said:


> O quizá proceda de que la segunda letra del alfabeto griego es *beta *y no *beto*. ¡Vete a saber!


Lo siento, Víctor, pero tanto en latín como en griego se escribía originalmente como si fuera masculino:
*analfabeto**, ta**. *(Del lat. _analphabē*tus*,_ y este del gr. ἀναλφά*βητος*).


*1. *adj. Que no sabe leer ni escribir. U. t. c. s.

*2. *adj. Ignorante, sin cultura, o profano en alguna disciplina.


----------



## Vampiro

Víctor Pérez said:


> O quizá proceda de que la segunda letra del alfabeto griego es *beta *y no *beto*. ¡Vete a saber!


Yo creo lo mismo.
Arranques de purismo mal entendido mezclado con ignorancia supina.
_


----------



## Ibermanolo

Afortunadamente no lo había oído nunca (suena muy mal).


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Parece algo muy localizado. El ejemplo del DPD también es de México:
*analfabeto -ta*. ‘[Persona]  que no sabe leer ni escribir’ y, por extensión, ‘ignorante o inculto’.  Este adjetivo, usado a menudo como sustantivo, tiene dos terminaciones,  una para cada género: _«El indio Trinidad era analfabeto y desconocía la aritmética» _(Chao _Altos_ [Méx. 1991]);_ «Se cree que soy una analfabeta»_ (Marsé _Rabos_ [Esp. 2000]). No debe usarse la forma _analfabeta_ para el masculino, como si fuese común en cuanto al género (→ género2, 1a): _«Este es el héroe de millones, un analfabeta funcional que falla goles»_ (_Excélsior_ [Méx.] 14.9.01).

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_


----------



## flljob

Pasa lo mismo que autodidacto. El cambio es reciente y por eso se prefiere autodidacta para el masculino y el femenino.
Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Le has puesto la guinda al pastel, la frutilla a la torta, la aceituna al Dry Martini, estimada. No haber ido al DPD antes...


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

En realidad es al revés, según el DPD:


> Aún sigue vigente su uso originario como adjetivo de dos  terminaciones, una para cada género [...]. Pero hoy es más frecuente  usar la forma _autodidacta_ también para el masculino.


----------



## Vampiro

He escuchado por ahí una forma que es común a ambos géneros, pero es un pelín insultante, no sé qué les parecerá a ustedes: *Analfabestia*.
_


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

También se escucha por quí, también. Absolutamente descalificadora, pero ¡tan atinada en ocasiones...!


----------



## cxiro

clares3 said:


> Lo siento, Víctor, pero tanto en latín como en griego se escribía originalmente como si fuera masculino:
> *analfabeto**, ta**. *(Del lat. _analphabē*tus*,_ y este del gr. ἀναλφά*βητος*).
> 
> 
> *1. *adj. Que no sabe leer ni escribir. U. t. c. s.
> 
> *2. *adj. Ignorante, sin cultura, o profano en alguna disciplina.



En griego, la palabra tiene tres generos (masculino, femenino y neutro): Αναλφάβητος, αναλφάβητη, αναλφάβητο.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

clares3 said:


> Lo siento, Víctor, pero tanto en latín como en griego se escribía originalmente como si fuera masculino:
> *analfabeto**, ta**. *(Del lat. _analphabē*tus*,_ y este del gr. ἀναλφά*βητος*).
> 
> 
> *1. *adj. Que no sabe leer ni escribir. U. t. c. s.
> 
> *2. *adj. Ignorante, sin cultura, o profano en alguna disciplina.



Yo me refería solo a la letra *beta*.


----------



## flljob

Pues con esta serían tres: prógnata. Actualmente es *prognato, -a*.
En México nunca he oído prognato. Siempre, prógnata.
Aunque en México es más frecuente decir analfabeto, -a, es más frecuente autodidacta y prógnata, sin cambio de género.

Saludos


----------



## Jaén

torrebruno said:


> Supongo que se querrá ahorar el "persona"
> 
> "Juan es una (persona) analfabeta"
> 
> Por donde yo vivo no lo he oído nunca.
> 
> Saluditos desde aquí.


Decimos *un* analfabeta
Decimos *una* analfabeta



Vampiro said:


> Yo creo lo mismo.
> *Arranques de purismo mal entendido mezclado con ignorancia supina.*
> _


Totalmente, amigo!!



Adelaida Péndelton said:


> No debe usarse la forma _analfabeta_ para el masculino, como si fuese común en cuanto al género (→ género2, 1a): *«Este es el héroe de millones, un analfabeta funcional que falla goles» (Excélsior [Méx.] 14.9.01*).
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_


Los "pseudo-leídos", que nos fiamos de lo que escribe cualquiera en cualquier redacción, estamos sujetos a esto.



Vampiro said:


> He escuchado por ahí una forma que es común a ambos géneros, pero es un pelín insultante, no sé qué les parecerá a ustedes: *Analfabestia*.
> _


Concuerdo plenamente!! Como dice Adelaida, a veces es el término más adecuado. También lo usamos bastante coloquialmente.


----------



## Vampiro

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> También se escucha por quí, también. Absolutamente descalificadora, pero ¡tan atinada en ocasiones...!





Jaén said:


> Concuerdo plenamente!! Como dice Adelaida, a veces es el término más adecuado. También lo usamos bastante coloquialmente.


De acuerdo.  Pero lo de “analfabestia” se usa normalmenta para referirse a alguien medio bruteque (o bruto entero, vamos), no a alguien que no sabe leer ni escribir.
Es más bien un término despectivo, peyorativo, insultante o jocoso, todo según la situación y el contexto.
Sería de muy mal gusto usar un término como ese para referirse a una persona que por el motivo que sea carece de educación.
_


----------



## Erreconerre

Bartocus123 said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> Para mí *analfabeta* es el femenino y *analfabeto* el masculino de este adjetivo (y sustantivo) de origen griego; pero, últimamente, he escuchado a muchas personas (principalmente mexicanos) decir analfabeta para referirse tanto a mujeres como a hombres. ¿Alguien sabe por qué? ¿Es esto exclusivo de los mexicanos? En tu región, ¿qué es lo más común?
> 
> De antemano, gracias.


 
*Analfabeto* es un adjetivo. Y como adjetivo tiene las variaciones, accidentes gramaticales o morfemas de género y número. 
Debemos decir _los hombres analfabetos_ y _las mujeres analfabetas_. 
Y si decimos los analfabetos, hemos convertido el adjetivo en sustantivo, es decir, hacemos uso de la sustantivación del adjetivo.


----------



## duvija

Vampiro said:


> He escuchado por ahí una forma que es común a ambos géneros, pero es un pelín insultante, no sé qué les parecerá a ustedes: *Analfabestia*.
> _


 

Me ganaste de mano.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> Yo creo lo mismo.
> Arranques de purismo mal entendido mezclado con ignorancia supina.
> _



Entre una persona letrada (y no letrado) y una persona analfabeta (y no analfabeto) hay un escalón: la persona alfabeta, que justo lee y escribe. 
Puede que ese sea el caso.


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Entre una persona letrada (y no letrado) y una persona analfabeta (y no analfabeto) hay un escalón: la persona alfabeta, que justo lee y escribe.
> Puede que ese sea el caso.


Lo que me deja pensando… ¿entre un hombre letrado y un hombre analfabeto, el escalón intermedio es el hombre alfabeto?
Ahí es donde aparecerán los puristas diciendo que lo que corresponde es “hombre abecedario”.
_


----------



## Jaén

Vampiro said:


> De acuerdo. Pero lo de “analfabestia” se usa normalmenta para referirse a alguien medio bruteque (o bruto entero, vamos), no a alguien que no sabe leer ni escribir.
> Es más bien un término despectivo, peyorativo, insultante o jocoso, todo según la situación y el contexto.
> Sería de muy mal gusto usar un término como ese para referirse a una persona que por el motivo que sea carece de educación.
> _


Desde luego, siempre usado en esas condiciones.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Vampiro said:


> He escuchado por ahí una forma que es común a ambos géneros, pero es un pelín insultante, no sé qué les parecerá a ustedes: *Analfabestia*.
> _


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> Lo que me deja pensando… ¿entre un hombre letrado y un hombre analfabeto, el escalón intermedio es el hombre alfabeto?
> Ahí es donde aparecerán los puristas diciendo que lo que corresponde es “hombre abecedario”.
> _



La acepción que aquí nos ocupa de 'analfabeto' es la de persona que no sabe leer y escribir. 
Si suprimimos el prefijo a- que denota negación o privación (en este caso an- por preceder a una vocal) nos queda 'alfabeto', para la persona a la que no se aplica la negación o privación de saber leer y escribir, y que ahí se queda. 
Por cierto, que 'abedecedario' puede expresar lo mismo, y su antónimo sería 'anabecedario'.
Pero en cualquiera de los usos expuestos, no veo razón para que el adjetivo deje de concordar con el sustantivo en género.  Por tanto
'hombre analfabeto/anabecedario' pero no 'hombre analfabeta/anabecedaria'.


----------



## duvija

Manuel G. Rey said:


> La acepción que aquí nos ocupa de 'analfabeto' es la de persona que no sabe leer y escribir.
> Si suprimimos el prefijo a- que denota negación o privación (en este caso an- por preceder a una vocal) nos queda 'alfabeto', para la persona a la que no se aplica la negación o privación de saber leer y escribir, y que ahí se queda.
> Por cierto, que 'abedecedario' puede expresar lo mismo, y su antónimo sería 'anabecedario'.
> Pero en cualquiera de los usos expuestos, no veo razón para que el adjetivo deje de concordar con el sustantivo en género. Por tanto
> 'hombre analfabeto/anabecedario' pero no 'hombre analfabeta/anabecedaria'.


 

O sea hombre analfabeto y mujer analfabeta. Totalmente de acuerdo. Aunque veo que hay variantes.
Uno de los problemas es que usamos esas palabras como insultos leves, y no es necesario que los/las receptores/as sepan, o no, leer o escribir. Y de ahí sale lo de analfabestia, que no tiene nada que ver con la lectura/escritura, ¿no?.


----------



## clares3

cxiro said:


> En griego, la palabra tiene tres generos (masculino, femenino y neutro): Αναλφάβητος, αναλφάβητη, αναλφάβητο.


 Pero es evidente que la etimología, caso de ser correcta la que ofrece el DRAE, se tomó del género masculino. 
En cuanto a lo dicho por Víctor, yo sólo quería aclarar que aun siendo correcto su post (Beta es la segunda letra del alfabeto griego) el término analfabeto se adjetivó a partir del nombre de tal letra, por lo que no respetó la grafía original. 
En definitiva, que parece que estamos en desacuerdo pero realmente no lo estamos.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Vampiro said:


> Pero lo de “analfabestia” se usa normalmenta para referirse a alguien medio bruteque (o bruto entero, vamos), no a alguien que no sabe leer ni escribir.


En mi tierra, a ese tipo de analfabestias les llamamos *analfabrutos. 
*En algunos sitios hay tal concentración de los mismos, que alguno llega a ser elegido regidor municipal por mayoría democrática.


----------



## cxiro

clares3 said:


> Pero es evidente que la etimología, caso de ser correcta la que ofrece el DRAE, se tomó del género masculino.
> En cuanto a lo dicho por Víctor, yo sólo quería aclarar que aun siendo correcto su post (Beta es la segunda letra del alfabeto griego) el término analfabeto se adjetivó a partir del nombre de tal letra, por lo que no respetó la grafía original.
> En definitiva, que parece que estamos en desacuerdo pero realmente no lo estamos.



De acuerdo. A mi me parece más correcto decir que la palabra mantiene la raíz (βητ-) en griego así como la mantiene también en español (bet-) y añadimos la terminación según el genero, ¿verdad? Entonces no es cuestión de etimología sino del uso de género, creo yo.


----------



## duvija

cxiro said:


> De acuerdo. A mi me parece más correcto decir que la palabra mantiene la raíz (βητ-) en griego así como la mantiene también en español (bet-) y añadimos la terminación según el genero, ¿verdad? Entonces no es cuestión de etimología sino del uso de género, creo yo.


 

O sae morfología y no semántica. Uno de los tantos choques que existen.


----------



## clares3

Vampiro said:


> Lo que me deja pensando… ¿entre un hombre letrado y un hombre analfabeto, el escalón intermedio es el hombre alfabeto?


¿Alfabetizado?


----------



## Bartocus123

flljob said:


> (...) Aunque en México es más frecuente decir analfabeto, -a, es más frecuente autodidacta y prógnata, sin cambio de género.



¿Estás seguro? Porque, hasta el momento, todos los ejemplos y citaciones donde se usa *analfabeta* provienen de México (lo que nos lleva a concluir que es un fenómeno exclusivo de aquella región).

 Quizá la existencia de grecismos de género invariable terminados en -a, tales como _atleta, __exegeta _(_o exégeta_)_, __esteta, __demócrata, autómata, apóstata, acróbata,_etc. tengan que ver con el origen de *analfabeta*...


----------



## flljob

Completamente seguro.

Saludos


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Bartocus123 said:


> ¿Estás seguro? Porque, hasta el momento, todos los ejemplos y citaciones donde se usa *analfabeta* provienen de México (lo que nos lleva a concluir que es un fenómeno exclusivo de aquella región).
> 
> Quizá la existencia de grecismos de género invariable terminados en -a, tales como _atleta, __exegeta _(_o exégeta_)_, __esteta, __demócrata, autómata, apóstata, acróbata,_etc. tengan que ver con el origen de *analfabeta*...



Una posible explicación. Pero sin sombra de _animus injuriandi _a las  personas que en México o en cualquier otro lugar dicen 'hombre analfabeta' ¿ cuantas de ellas se puede suponer que conozcan que 'beta' es la segunda letra del alfabeto griego, o que las palabras citadas, terminadas en -eta o -ata son de género invariable?
Además ¿tan generalizado está decir 'hombre analfabeta' en México?


----------



## Bartocus123

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Una posible explicación. Pero sin sombra de _animus injuriandi _a las  personas que en México o en cualquier otro lugar dicen 'hombre analfabeta' ¿ cuantas de ellas se puede suponer que conozcan que 'beta' es la segunda letra del alfabeto griego, o que las palabras citadas, terminadas en -eta o -ata son de género invariable?
> Además ¿tan generalizado está decir 'hombre analfabeta' en México?



Eso podría responderlo solamente alguien de México (qué extraño; siento como si ya hubiera escrito esto antes).


----------



## flljob

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Una posible explicación. Pero sin sombra de _animus injuriandi _a las personas que en México o en cualquier otro lugar dicen 'hombre analfabeta' ¿ cuantas de ellas se puede suponer que conozcan que 'beta' es la segunda letra del alfabeto griego, o que las palabras citadas, terminadas en -eta o -ata son de género invariable?
> Además ¿tan generalizado está decir 'hombre analfabeta' en México?


 
¿Cuántos saben por qué, a pesar de terminar con _a,_ programa es masculino? Y no creo que nadie diga _la programa_.

Saludos


----------



## Tric@

*Este autor explica muy bien el término, que no aparece en el DRAE sino hasta 1914:《¿Los analfabetas o analfabetos?*





En nuestra literatura oficial y pedagógica es frecuente hablar de los analfabetas. No es raro que se diga" Ese profesor es un analfabeta", lo cual parece una "contradictio in terminis", y en realidad no siempre lo es. En 1907 escribía Manuel Díaz Rodríguez en carta a Gil Fortoul (_Entre las colinas en flor_) : "Pizarro, analfabeta"... Y en 1909 Rómulo Gallegos ( _Una posición en la vida_): " nuestros analfabetas preceptores".


El mismo uso de analfabeta en masculino se ha señalado en Colombia, México, Guatemala, Nicaragua, Puerto Rico, Cuba, Perú, Chile, etc. Pero en el castellano general se dice: " Juan es un analfabeto"; María es una analfabeta". El latín tardío formó, con raíces griegas, la palabra *analphabetus* para designar al que no conocía ni las letras: De ahí el analfabeto moderno, documentado en castellano ya en 1609. ¿ Cómo se explica entonces esa difundida forma en -a para el masculino?


Sanín Cano, en la _Revista de Indias_ de 1945 , dice que fue el primero en usar analfabeta en Colombia, al traducir en 1887 Il secolo nevrotico de Paolo Mantegazza. la palabra no figuraba en ninguna forma en el Diccionario de la Academia y la adoptó del italiano por analogía con otros masculinos en-a: ilota, poeta, nauta, atleta, acróbata, autodidacta, esteta, etc. Pero hay que distinguir los acabados en -a etimológica (poeta, nauta, etc) de los que tienen una -a ultracorrecta, que no se justifica ni por el griego ni por el latín. De este tipo es autodidacta muy usado en Hispanoamérica, aunque hay actualmente una fuerte tendencia a favor de autodidacto, que es lo etimológico y académico . Del mismo tipo es anlfabeta.


Analfabeta y autodidacta no son de ningún modo casos excepcionales. Una cantidad de cultismos de origen griego tiene -a al final en masculino a pesar de que en griego acababan normalmente en -o (ómicron). En la lengua general parece impuesto políglota, que la Academia admite hoy junto a polígloto, que trató de imponer en vano....

Claro que no vamos a rehacer la lengua, porque tendríamos que retroceder dos mil años y hablar el latín de los clásicos, que por lo demás también había evolucionado bastante... La Lengua ha impuetso una serie de "incorrecciones", y sus razones tendrá, aunque a veces la razón gramatical no las entienda. Pero, ¿cuál será el criterio para determinar si una forma está bien? Me parece sencillo: si está impuesto en la Lengua general de España y América, en el habla de la gente culta, estará bien aunque rabie el criterio etimológico. El uso es señor absoluto de las lengua. Por eso, me parecen correctos autómata, pediatra, psiquiatra, etc. Pero si solo se emplea e una región ( o varias) y contrasta con el uso culto de las demás, no estará bien. La universalidad hispánica es criterio de corrección.

Tomado de: *Buenas y malas palabras. Una selección*de Ángel Rosemblat. Monte Ávila Editores Latinoamericana. 1º edición en Biblioteca de Autores Venezolanos, 2004》
Ciudad Escrita.: ¿Los analfabetas o analfabetos?
*Claro que, en su conclusión, este autor no contempla la posibilidad de tener variedades de un mismo idioma, lo que me parece no solo ilógico sino imposible.*
*Si van al enlace, verán que uno de los comentarios defiende el uso de 'analfabeta' para el masculino basado precisamente en el nombre de la letra griega. Ya si es correcta esa etimología o no, es otra cosa: parece ser de donde deriva este uso.*


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Muy interesante el artículo. Gracias por traerlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

Tric@ said:


> ... El mismo uso de analfabeta en masculino se ha señalado en Colombia, México, Guatemala, Nicaragua, Puerto Rico, Cuba, Perú, *Chile*, etc...


 En mi vida he oído o leído _analfabeta_ como adjetivo o sustantivo masculino en Chile.


----------



## Jonno

Aunque la etimología de la palabra sean las letras griegas alfa y beta creo que hay que ser muy ultramontano para defender el uso de "analfabeta" sólo por eso, más aún si ya en griego y latín había distinción entre masculino y femenino para esa palabra. ¿O deberíamos, según ese criterio, también llamar "alfabeta" al alfabeto?


----------



## Tric@

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> Muy interesante el artículo. Gracias por traelo.
> 
> Saludos.


 Por nada, saludos.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

¿Pluralidad? Como diría aquel, _¡Amos, hombre, no me jodas!_  Yo acepto que nuestro precioso idioma se habla de muchas y muy diferentes formas, que lo que aquí suena natural, en otros sitios se desconoce y que en otros, más allá, significa otra cosa. Incluso que, por el motivo que sea, "analfabeta" se usa para adjetivar sustantivos masculinos en un país o en una región determinada; porque es habitual que ocurra con algunas palabras: es cuestión de usos y costumbres. Del artículo (muy interesante, desde luego) me quedo con varias frases que resumen, además, lo que se ha venido diciendo en el hilo por casi todo el mundo:

_"Claro que no vamos a rehacer la lengua, porque tendríamos que retroceder dos mil años y hablar el latín de los clásicos...", "¿cuál será el criterio para determinar si una forma está bien? Me parece sencillo: si está impuesto en la Lengua general de España y América, en el habla de la gente culta, estará bien aunque rabie el criterio etimológico."_ Y este es un caso claro.

Saludos


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En vista que la duda que motivó la apertura de este hilo ha sido más que discutida y que el hilo ya no da para más, debemos cerrarlo.

Muchas gracias a todos por sus valiosos comentarios.
*
Ayutuxtepeque
Moderador*


----------

